

How to Draft a Landing Page that Converts All 3 of Your Audiences - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/landing-pages/landing-page-that-convert

======
ronsela
Making all three reader types (the Reader, the Scanner and the Bottom-Liner)
happy with the same landing page doesn't have to be complex.

How do you design your landing pages for all 3 audiences?

